# Did you try Starbucks' Unicorn Frappuccino?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I didn't bother with it after all the negative reviews.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

It looks horrendous.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I never go to Starbucks.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Whenever something is "trending" I feel the immediate and juvenile need to avoid and ignore it, though as I get older I don't have that 'rebel without a cause' urge quite as much, but still, if it wasn't making the news and I just knew about it from an ad I wouldn't have paid the money to try it, so no. Starbucks is way overpriced anyway.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm sorry, I don't drink trash.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried it! The employees hated me though...

You all should try the Pink Drink if you haven't already, that stuff's delicious and life's too short not to.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

I only have hot coffee, I never got onto the frozen coffee trend.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

nah dont have money to spend atm.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Didn't like it. Pretty much only bought it for looks. It tasted way too artificial. Though I kind of enjoyed the pixie stix/warheads sour stuff they put in it.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Both my son and one of my students told me about it and said they were going to try one. It turned out that all the Starbucks in this area (and that's saying a lot) ran out of the ingredients in the morning hours and neither of them could try it. They must have vastly underestimated demand for the thing.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have too much anxiety to order anything at Starbucks. I have giftcards that are literally 10 years old. (And still good. I just checked them last week.  )


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> I didn't bother with it after all the negative reviews.


No - it looks nothing like a fantasy I want anything to do with.
Cleaning up horse poo, especially magical horse poo, is not my cup of coffee.

Maxwell House for the win.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think I've ever gone to Starbucks. Don't really have the desire to. Either way, the unicorn frappuccino doesn't look like something I would go out of my way to spend money on.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What is the flavor? 

I like frappuccinos but usually the Starbucks ones don't have enough coffee flavor in them. Too sweet. I do get a little excited when they put the whip cream on it.

Are the green tea frappuccinos any good?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I heard about it on the radio, apparently the Starbucks employees didn't like having to make those things.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

komorikun said:


> What is the flavor?
> 
> I like frappuccinos but usually the Starbucks ones don't have enough coffee flavor in them. Too sweet. I do get a little excited when they put the whip cream on it.
> 
> Are the green tea frappuccinos any good?


The unicorn frap had an artificial mango flavor to it. Not good.

As for the green tea one, it's one of my favorites. It isn't too sweet compared to the other flavors, so you might enjoy it.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

The green tea ones are ok but WAY overpriced. You can by a whole bag of matcha powder and make your own for the price of one. Also for that price, I can go to a reputable boba tea place and get a better tasting one.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wanted to try one, but we don't have a Starbucks here. They never even got the bottled pumpkin spice lattes in our local stores. :sigh



komorikun said:


>


Well that was disturbing. ;_;


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Weak *** coffee.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

komorikun said:


>


:rofl /thread


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The only thing Starbucks I ever buy is their ground coffee in the store. And not necessarily because I like it. It's just OK. Their roasts are almost always darker and more burnt tasting than the bag says they are. A medium roast is not supposed to taste like an ashtray.

I buy them sometimes because it's consistent. I know what I'm getting. I don't go to their stores.

@komorikun

:lol

What tha?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overpriced swill.

@komorikun - that was too much and too magical. :haha


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I wanted to but never got the chance. Hopefully they drop more crazy drinks in the future.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What happened to 'coffee with cream and sugar' and hot chocolate...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> What happened to 'coffee with cream and sugar' and hot chocolate...


That changed back in the 1700s


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nubly said:


> That changed back in the 1700s


...when the average person could still look down and see their feet.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Starbucks doesn't exist here where I live, and that coffee​ honestly looks (and probably tastes) like vomit

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The only thing Starbucks I ever buy is their ground coffee in the store. And not necessarily because I like it. It's just OK. Their roasts are almost always darker and more burnt tasting than the bag says they are. A medium roast is not supposed to taste like an ashtray.
> 
> I buy them sometimes because it's consistent. I know what I'm getting. I don't go to their stores.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my roommate buys Starbucks coffee and he always leaves like half a cup of coffee in the coffee maker. It tastes awful. Just like an ashtray. My bargain basement hazelnut stuff tastes much better than that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, my roommate buys Starbucks coffee and he always leaves like half a cup of coffee in the coffee maker. It tastes awful. Just like an ashtray. My bargain basement hazelnut stuff tastes much better than that.


Unfortunately, I think the least expensive Costco Kirkland coffee is actually made by Starbucks. I was thinking of switching to that because it's only half the price of DD. I don't know if I can get used to it. It is kind of interesting how you can get used to almost anything though. When they first switched the sweeteners in Diet Pepsi I hated it and was almost set on switching to something else. After a while I got used to it and don't notice it anymore.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> ...when the average person could still look down and see their feet.


Well now they can see them with VR :b


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

they're not selling it in the UK. but i would have. if they were selling it.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't think I have ever tried a starbucks in any form? maybe I should? what is the best starbucks?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

komorikun said:


> What is the flavor?
> 
> I like frappuccinos but usually the Starbucks ones don't have enough coffee flavor in them. Too sweet. I do get a little excited when they put the whip cream on it.
> 
> Are the green tea frappuccinos any good?


Green tea frappuccinos are the best, i got 2 just today lol. I mean one of them was a frappuccino. But they're so good lol!


----------

